# Describe your dream barn?



## horsecrazed09 (Sep 24, 2012)

Just wondering what your dream barn would be? Mine is a 6 stall half with runs with a wash bay with tack cabinets in each stall for keeping each horses individual tack. Just think no tack room to worry about keeping clean!!! Open slots above each stall for hay to be dropped in. Across from a heated/cooled indoor arena! whats yours?


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

12 stall barn, 12' by 12' stalls with heated automatic waterers, fully matted, grated cement aisleways, a feed room, tack room, a mini stall, and a wash stall. Plus upstairs a bathroom and a lounge/office. I have it drawn up, will put pics up in a bit!


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

24 12x2 stall barn, living loft up top, heated tack room with your own tack lockers, feed room, hay storage area, auto waters, office, bathrooms, laundry room, indoor riding ring attached, out door ring, jumper field, ahhh a girl can dream.... :lol:


----------



## ibobenn (Apr 30, 2012)

A double aisle barn with 22 12'x14' stalls with 48'x12' runs and four 18'x14' stalls with 48'x18' runs. The middle part of the barn has an office, bathroom, two tack rooms w/ lockers, wash/dryer room, feed/med room, two wash stalls, two grooming bays, an 18'x28' foaling stall, and two 14'x24' mare and foal stalls (I think the measurements are right for the foaling and M+F stalls. but I'm working off memory). I'll also have an apartment or two above the middle section of the building. This is just my dream barn for a boarding operation... it would change a lot if it was a training barn, and it is vastly different from my TB breeding/training barn plans.


----------



## shandasue (Nov 22, 2011)

hmmm my dream barn...
it will be huge.
room for about 50 horses. a big tack area with room for everyones stuff. an office, and it will have huge indoor riding. i want a pool, yes in my barn! because swimming is almost as relaxing as horses for me! a few wash bays outside, hay will be kept n a seprate building
I know I forgot some stuff but I cant think right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

One that has a groom & stable boy, muscular type one.


----------



## shandasue (Nov 22, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I'd love to eventually board Indie at a barn with pretty decent sized stalls (although her stall now is relatively roomy), with a wash stall.. a heated indoor arena (right now it's not heated), and a big outdoor arena for the summer months. Maybe some access to nice trails, and a bigger tackroom, maybe with personal tack lockers? And if the indoor arena was somehow attached to the barn, that'd be even better! Also a room for feed/medications/etc.


----------



## The Horse Lord (Nov 6, 2012)

My dream barn would be anyone that has a horse in it


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

I've always heard that heated indoor arenas are not good for horses because of the fumes?!?!?! is this true?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Almond Joy said:


> I've always heard that heated indoor arenas are not good for horses because of the fumes?!?!?! is this true?


If the barn is not cleaned properly, the amonia will build up and can burn their lungs.

A heated arena needs to have the footing treated for dust control.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, I would start out small with 8 stalls and eventually make a bigger barn. This barn is almost EXACTLY my dream barn but mine would have 12x14 stalls, dutch doors leading out of stalls into runs and the hay room would be a big tack and equipment area 
http://www.horseforum.com/barn-maintenance/2012-barn-pics-142902/

And if I lived somewhere where it dropped below 0 F I would want it to be heated, not overly, just to prevent it from freezing- wouldn't have to bring liquid supplements inside. Lots of big doors and everything luxury for horses! Horsey treadmills, hot-walkers, you name it! And, plenty of turnout, everyone would have big 100 foot runs and be turned out for at least 8 hours a day in winter in 2+ acre grass turnouts with other horsey buddies. In summer turned out all but the hottest hours in which they would be brought into the cool barn. To keep the barn cool there would be misters and those huge industrial fans overhead plus little fans by each stall... getting a little carried away!


----------



## horsecrazed09 (Sep 24, 2012)

I used to work in a barn with a heated indoor arena and stalls. It is like heating your house no fumes they are awesome!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My dream barn would come with someone to clean stalls, fix fence, paint.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

OK, my dream barn would be round which would mean a round training facility in the middle. There would be an aisle in front all the way around and a wide one around the outside wall for manure removal. All stalls would be wedge shaped and generous. The round bldg. is great when windy.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm with saddlebag, one that has someone else to do all of the work!  

I love my barn, it has everything I need and almost everything that I want and the best part is I don't have to share. I would love to heat my indoor and cover walls with white duraplate instead of the current beat up osb (the walls may happen in the spring, yay!) concrete my aisle, and if we're talking dreaming big kind of dream barn - I would love a therapy pool & an aquatred one day but that would mean adding another barn and hitting the lotto to fund it lol.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Mine is very simple. It would be on hundreds of acres of hilly land with paddocks full of brumbies/retired standardbreds and thoroughbreds/horses requiring 'rehab' (all geldings and mares!). The barn itself would only be small, I don't like stabling horses. A roundyard and a covered arena, and then I'd be set...

Provided I had the zillions of dollars for upkeep on a place like that.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Ouuuuh, let's seee. Beautiful Stables / Oh, so beautiful or Beautiful Stables / gorgeous barn type of exterior (but in miniature)

I'd have 6 or 8 12X12 heavily matted and well drained stalls, with those nice doors in the back so they can go out into a dry pen or just have a window.

High ceilings with natural light (but a wider alley than this, I like big alleys)

Google Image Result for http://stablemanagement.com/downloads/736/download/bitblt-620x465-ca409ebadb7e0c0b84688d2de515bbe5326e5137/seeing-the-light-hero.jpg

Solar panels so I have no electric bills.  A heated water and wash stall inside and out. Loads of pastures, a heated indoor arena. 

And finally, a kind person to clean my barn for me.


----------



## horsecrazed09 (Sep 24, 2012)

100ac really isn't all that bad we had 150 on the ranch I managed and the neighbor cut our hay and kept half in exchange we had more then enough to share. I only want 30-50 acres 6-10 horses is more then enough to take up my time haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm surprised at all the huge barns!

I just want a three, maybe four horse barn. 12x12 stalls with runs, a feed room, tack room, and bathroom. I want it small and cozy, since it's just for me 

I do want an indoor arena as well, so it will be costly!


----------



## randidod (Nov 10, 2012)

A Starbucks coffee maker in the lounge.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Photo Gallery

If it had an indoor arena then I'll bet set! LOL.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I would like a three stall barn, with access to a dry lot. A heated tack and feed room. A nice all weather arena, and five or six acres of pasture. A muck bunker, and a small shed for bulk bedding would be nice as well as a manure spreader, harrow, and a few other things. I don't mind doing the work myself, gives me something to do. A nice trailer would be helpfully too. 

Barn have a good size loft, holes to drop hay through, feeders in stalls, and a hose with running water would be awesome. 

Honestly a barn is my dream, a place that is drier and safe fencing would be a great. This is coming from someone with a 10 by 10 running shed, who carries hay, water jugs, blankets, feed and everything else 200 feet one way, three times a day.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I have put a lot of thought into mine!!!

I would have around 100-150 acres of pasture... plus around 20 acres dedicated to facilities, stables, and yards. All my pastures would be fenced with very high quality fencing, probably what my boss has [3 strands, elastic, electrified... the horses don't test it and it's physically impossible to get hurt if they did get caught], plus one pasture for the foals [and of course their mothers] which would be fairly large, around 10-20 acres, and fenced with cyclone mesh [small diamond-shaped mesh, small enough for hooves not to get through, around 4' high with the top being one wooden rail per fence 'panel', a gap of about 15cm, then mesh to the ground and buried another 50cm underground]... foals can hit it and bounce off and won't get hurt.

I'd have a big barn, probably not heated as it doesn't get freezing freezing cold here but definitely with lights, and each stall would be a decent size [4m by 4m comes to mind] with a door to the indoor breezeway and a door to an outdoor yard... probably concrete then a good thick rubber mat to absorb some shock then pine shavings as bedding. Be around 20 of those, one for each of my 4 competition horses plus room for boarders.

BIG indoor, large enough to have a 60x60 jumping arena [bear in mind all measurements are in metres] and a 60x20 dressage arena plus about 10m between the two [unfenced, would use the portable plastic poles/markers for the dressage arena and then the same for the border of the jumping arena just without letter markers]. An outdoor dressage arena on good quality green turf, and an outdoor jumping arena on the same, each fenced the same as the pastures.

Two stallion yards for my stallions [top jumping-bred warmbloods of course!] which would be more like small pastures, plus two spare for boarders [facilities for stallions are woefully hard to find for those who don't own their own land]... very good quality 6' high fences utterly impossible to break out of or injure on, and the bottom strand high enough that the companion mini gelding could get in/out/under [border fence same as foal pasture to keep said mini in]. Miniatures make great companions for stallions so long as they have a way to escape if the stallion gets aggressive.

My house would be relatively small and cottage-y because I'm not into housework but would have a nice big kitchen with lots of bench space and storage... and a room dedicated solely to gaming with a HUGE flatscreen, a great gaming computer, and various consoles.

Adjoining the barn would be large lockable tack rooms - one for my stuff one for boarders - and a separate feed room so the mice weren't attracted to near the saddles... a barn cat or two, kept a little bit hungry because an overfed cat won't hunt. As well as an office for record-keeping, and for use as a show office.

BIG fancy cross country course going from bottom grade [here we have unofficial E grade which is only 18" and then the Equestrian Australia levels, and then FEI] to 4****... top quality showjumps with all sorts of kinds of fill, a course designer on-site, the best coaches in the country. In the outdoor [which on show day would become the warmup arena] would be the "work" jumps, more simple, and likely to be rather weathered considering they would live outside full-time.

I would have a prominent breeding operation breeding THE very best showjumping warmbloods in the country as well as wb/tb crosses, purebred TB's [using outside stallions for those, I have no interest in TB stallions] and anglo arabs [again using outside stallions], all for eventing... a band of maybe 20 broodmares roughly equal mix of warmblood and TB... and try for colour as well as quality because I have a big thing for dilutes and pintos!

I would only need, oh, a cool $30 million to set it up? And then a lot of money every year to keep it running... oh dear... better marry a mining mogul!


----------



## horsecrazed09 (Sep 24, 2012)

Luckily I have the barn where I board but we haul water up from the creek they didn't put the thought of electricity when they baught the big fancy water pump so we haul and wait for the days when we will have water and lights haha!!!


Cruiser said:


> I would like a three stall barn, with access to a dry lot. A heated tack and feed room. A nice all weather arena, and five or six acres of pasture. A muck bunker, and a small shed for bulk bedding would be nice as well as a manure spreader, harrow, and a few other things. I don't mind doing the work myself, gives me something to do. A nice trailer would be helpfully too.
> 
> Barn have a good size loft, holes to drop hay through, feeders in stalls, and a hose with running water would be awesome.
> 
> Honestly a barn is my dream, a place that is drier and safe fencing would be a great. This is coming from someone with a 10 by 10 running shed, who carries hay, water jugs, blankets, feed and everything else 200 feet one way, three times a day.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

My ideal facility would include:

Large indoor arena
Large outdoor arena
Hay storage barn
Individual, dry, large paddocks with shelters, free choice, slow feeder hay, automatic waterers
Large grass turnout area, fenced in to two or three seperate pastures (enough for year round turnout with management).
Individual, lit, small locking tack rooms (maybe 6' x 6') for boarders, plus a larger one for me
Large covered area with several sets of cross-ties for grooming
Hot & cold wash stall(s)
Bathroom and lounge area
Access to trails
Maybe a small 2 or 3 stall barn for stall rest etc.
NO MUD!

I'm not big on stalls in general, I'd much rather see horses in turnout as long as they have access to shelter but I do recognize that not everybody wants their horses turned out with other horses, thus individual paddocks with option to turnout on grass daily. Bonus is no need to buy shavings, or clean stalls, just pick paddocks.


----------



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

My dream barn is as follows. Would be 8 stalls in a big red barn 4 on each side being 10x12 stalls. In between each side big enough area to get a truck (possibly dually) and horse trailer in with comfort this way easier to load up the horse. Openings on both sides. At the end of the barn a tack storage room about 12x12 on one side and and a small hay loft about 12x12 big enough to hold hay close to the horses. All with the exterior red with white trim. Then have a round pen outside of that for ridding and training horses. Behind the round pen a huge Hay loft that is enclosed that I can store lots of hay in that I can get to wih ease of my pickup and behind that 4-5 acre fully fenced pasture. All of this behind my 40x40 garage and the garage behind my huge house. Would be perfect on the acreage I am on now if my neighbor behind me moved out unless I did it to the north for my barn and all that which we own that property. Also my horses would be turned out in the day and corralled at night for wildlife reasons out here.
Trav


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Paid for.


----------



## EquestrianCowgirl4 (Jan 9, 2012)

My dream barn? heated barn with 8 stalls with the doors that can be a full door or the top can slide to make a half door! There would be a small window between the stalls so the horses could still see each other when the top part of the door is uphere would be a wash stall and and 6 cross tie stall things. then there would be ties on the wall if there isn't enough room for the cross ties. There would be a huge tack room and everyone would have their own cubby or locker idk they would have their own room for their stuff. There would also be like a lounge room that would have a fridge and microwave with couches and a tv and stuff. THEN there would be 10 outside 1/2 acre runs with a shelter so the horses can be out side too. THen there would be a big 1.5-2 acre pasture for the horses. There would be a grove where you can make trails. There would be 2 outdoor arenas. one that would have like barrels and poles in it, then the other jumps and stuff. There would be a round pen also for misc needs. Then a nice big heated indoor. yup that would be great! I would also live on this farm in a ranch styled house!  haha i would LOVVE this but i could never afford it!


----------



## EquestrianCowgirl4 (Jan 9, 2012)

oh and a hayloft in the barn. then a separate hey shed to store more hay.
then a bathroom in the lounge room.


----------



## Jim Andy (Jan 21, 2013)

I have my dream barn it was my dad's before he pasted.it has 4 12'x12' stalls a 12'x12' wash bay and a office, tack, feed room, with a small loft that will hold 200 bales on about 8 acres. I can have Me 2 horses and can take on 3 borders.That's enough to keep my busy with out really having to work hard at it.
That's all I want I don't want to have to work so hard that it's not fun anymore.


----------



## waleybean (Jan 20, 2013)

Super clean, super tidy and absolutely no mess or tools etc out of place! Not so worried about size as I only have the one horse!


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Well my dream is coming true in the next year or two! We are building a barn with a really nice sized indoor, 12 stalls that are 12x12, (including one that can be opened up for a broodmare), wash stalls, tack room, feed room, a pasture for mare and foal, a few pastures, 100x200 outdoor arena, and eventually a xc couse!


----------



## jewelsinnpink (Mar 10, 2013)

Well here is my dream barn
12x12 8 stall barn to start off with, a tack room with lockers. Hang out room I also want a covered arena. Then I need a wash area and a gooming tack up area, also a area were the horses can be seen by a vet


----------



## Gaited07 (Jul 25, 2008)

My dream barn would be what we had when I was a kid.

Our barn had 44 - 12x12 box stalls, fully insulated barn. with automatic heated Richie water heaters, hay was dropped from upper loft into stalls. 12' isle ways, wash rack indoors with hot water (outside wash rack cold water only)
Indoor 80x110 arena with an upstairs observation deck, lounge with game room, wet bar all surrounded with sliding patio doors to lead onto the balcony over the area.

Four huge pipe paddocks for safe turnout. Three different hay fields for everyone's needs. 160 acres of trails to explore.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Heated big fat indoor arena.


----------



## AllieJ333 (Nov 2, 2012)

My dream barn would have:
. 15 12x12 stalls.
. 4 cross ties.
. A wash stall.
. A tack room.
. A feed room.
. Somewhere to store hay.
. A HUGE indoor arena, big enough to have a full-sized dressage arena, jumps, and extra space.
. A cross country course, ranging everywhere from beginner novice to advanced.
. A round pen.
. Large paddocks for turnout.
. A second level to the barn with a lounge area and living quarters for me and whatever pets I end up having.

It's a bit extravagant, I know...


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

We are having a small barn built this spring as soon as the snow melts. I am hoping it will be my dream barn. A contractor is building the shell and we will finish the inside. Here's what I am planning:

Structure:
36' x 36' metal pole barn with 10x10 sliding doors front and back so you can drive through it. Full length wall lights on each side. And I want a cupola...

Flowers and a wrought iron bench out front.

Inside:
12 x 12 tack insulated tack room lined with pine tongue and groove boards. Wood floor covered with rubber mats. Wall hanging cabinet for medicines and poultices, 4 saddle racks, 4 blanket bars, bridle and halter hooks for each horse.
2 - 12x12 stalls with full fronts and sliding doors. Sand over clay floor with thick rubber mats
2 - 12x12 fence rail stalls with removable partition. Sand over clay floor. (This can be used for hay storage and bales of bedding)
1 - 4 x12 tie stall with rubber floor.

The centre aisle will be 12' wide and covered with rubber "paving stone" mats. All walls will be covered with 2"x6" kick boards up to 4' high and 2x6 t & g pine boardsup the wall.

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh lord, 24 14x14 stalls. 20 ft wide isles. And the arena of the end so you can watch as you are tacking up. Heated tack room and 4 cross ties. It would be completely closed in with arena being 100x150 ft. The stalls would have runs off them and the two on the end would wrap around making them run along side the walkway to the 100x200 outdoor and eventing course. I'd also like the fencing to be white and about 10 large paddocks with auto water and a few pastures fully seeded.


----------

